# I have never seen so many ignorant people about immigration in my life



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

And they're all Trump supporters. 

They don't even know what  "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act. 

The Republican leadership has done a fantastic job of keeping their base so misinformed, that they could easily tell them to follow Trump off a cliff, and they would certainly do it. 

I was in total shock when I watched that video. The alarming gross stupidity was off the chain.

Folks, this country is in trouble.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 3, 2018)

what's even worse, is they don't know the definition of ''illegal''
and they confuse ''illegal'' with ''immigration''


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> And they're all Trump supporters.
> 
> They don't even know what  "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.
> 
> ...


Yeah right! Myy ass. If they were seeking asylum they’d seek it in the first friendly country they came too which is Mexico. You bee the dumbass!


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Correll (Sep 3, 2018)

Turn them away at the border. Problem solved.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > And they're all Trump supporters.
> ...


You are the living proof that supports the validity of my OP.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2018)

If Mexico is so fucking bad that people cannot seek asylum there we need to cut all ties and trade with Mexico.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> And they're all Trump supporters.
> 
> They don't even know what  "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.
> 
> ...





Get the fuck out of our country and stay the fuck out of our country.

That's all you need to know about ILLEGAL Aliens. 

They broke the law. Are you going to start a thread defending the MS-13 loser raping the 11 year old girl in New York next or are you going to demand some of my tax dollars feed the ILLEGAL Aliens?


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Correll said:


> Turn them away at the border. Problem solved.


But Trump didn't do that. He instead arrested people who had done nothing illegal, then kidnapped their children.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > And they're all Trump supporters.
> ...


Broke what law?


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> If Mexico is so fucking bad that people cannot seek asylum there we need to cut all ties and trade with Mexico.


Post #6 X2!


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

harmonica said:


> what's even worse, is they don't know the definition of ''illegal''
> and they confuse ''illegal'' with ''immigration''


that would be the left


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2018)

harmonica said:


> what's even worse, is they don't know the definition of ''illegal''
> and they confuse ''illegal'' with ''immigration''


Libtards are libtarded that way! They are with stupid and will never learn the difference!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Broke what law?



Well moron, we have a legal process to become an immigrant in the US, the illegals did not follow those laws.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> And they're all Trump supporters.
> 
> They don't even know what  "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.
> 
> ...


I didn't watch the video, but how do you know this is not staged?, the hats right.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

harmonica said:


> what's even worse, is they don't know the definition of ''illegal''
> and they confuse ''illegal'' with ''immigration''



So do a lot of potential immigrants.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Why dew ewe think Mexico is so bad that “immigrants” cannot seek asylum there? Dew ewe no?


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Broke what law?
> ...


An asylum seeker is not illegal. Again, explain how asylum seekers are illegal?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

Worthless Trump Protester.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



It is when you do not follow accepted legal practices.  Playing stupid is definitely your strong suit.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


They do not present to a legal check in point, they sneak illegally into the country. Libtard!


----------



## Correll (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Turn them away at the border. Problem solved.
> ...





Trump can't do that. The law, idiots wrote, says he has to let them in, for "due process".


I know that you libs like Presidents who ignore the law. But we republicans expect more.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> And they're all Trump supporters.
> 
> They don't even know what  "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.
> 
> ...




If you want to see a lot of ignorant people, watch some DNC gatherings.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


The one'e who aren't ignorant as hell know. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor

By the way, who taught you how to spell? Trump? Lol!


----------



## Correll (Sep 3, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




And just realize that they meant to apply for Asylum, when they get caught. FUnny that.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Know! Ewe libtarded people did!


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> An asylum seeker is not illegal. Again, explain how asylum seekers are illegal?


when they have been denied asylum and remain in the country, when they do knowingly do not qualify for asylum and use it to skirt immigration laws, when they commit a crime, here, when they are running from a crime elsewhere, there are other ways but I think you have enough to pretend you don't get it.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> The one'e who aren't ignorant as hell know. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> By the way, who taught you how to spell? Trump? Lol!



Does your mom lay out your clothes in your basement bedroom every day?  You might want to learn about drug cartels and gangs idiot.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

boedicca said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > And they're all Trump supporters.
> ...


Thanks! This video tells us  everything we need  to know about the grotesque ignorance of this "Idiocracy" crowd. Like I said in the OP, we are in trouble, when what's left of the Republican party are these brainless grasshoppers;


----------



## boedicca (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...




Oh blah blah blah.  If you want to see real Idiocy, check out the SJW morons at places like Evergreen College.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > The one'e who aren't ignorant as hell know. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> ...


Didn't we see you out there with the crowd too?


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > An asylum seeker is not illegal. Again, explain how asylum seekers are illegal?
> ...


You're right, I don't. With your incoherent, grammatically incorrect, run on sentence structure, I'm convinced I saw you in the crowd as well. Go back to school and learn basic grammar. Because, no one is ever going to know what you are talking about if you don't.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Correll said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why are you people so damn ignorant, and detached from intelligent debate? Your response makes no sense.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 3, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Which would be why so many of them die in the desert trying to sneak in.


----------



## Correll (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...




The law requires that he NOT have them turned away at the border.


But that is what should be done, with obviously false claims.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



No intelligent talk coming from your end to be sure.  Can't even grasp simple legal concepts and terms.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


If they come to the border to turn themselves in, they are asylum seekers. Those folks aren't sneaking in, and are not illegal. Do you not know the difference?


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > The one'e who aren't ignorant as hell know. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> ...


Somebody does...trolling USMB is a full time job for socks.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Really? You have my undivided attention then. Please, will you explain the "legal concepts and terms' for "illegals" versus "asylum seekers then?"  Now we can find out who's talking intelligent and who isn't. And don't magically disappear, or you are nothing more than a liar.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

Asylum is a protection granted to foreign nationals already in the United States or at the border who meet the international law definition of a “refugee.” The United Nations 1951 Convention and 1967 Protocol define a refugee as a person who is unable or unwilling to return to his or her home country, and cannot obtain protection in that country, due to past persecution or a well-founded fear of being persecuted in the future “on account of race, religion, nationality, membership in a particular social group, or political opinion.” 

Asylum in the United States

Being afraid of a gang or cartel are not grounds for asylum  As such these people are simply illegals.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Correll said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


How would you know there are false claims? Each case is different right? 

And by the way, the law says nothing about taking these children from the parents, when the parents are seeking asylum. That was a policy by Trump, not a law.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


They just cannot cross the border anywhere! They have to go to a border crossing checkpoint or to an embassy! Are ewe educated now?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Really? You have my undivided attention then. Please, will you explain the "legal concepts and terms' for "illegals" versus "asylum seekers then?"  Now we can find out who's talking intelligent and who isn't. And don't magically disappear, or you are nothing more than a liar.



You may begin your deflection, liberal talking points and whining now.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> How would you know there are false claims? Each case is different right?
> 
> And by the way, the law says nothing about taking these children from the parents, when the parents are seeking asylum. That was a policy by Trump, not a law.



Why should be throw the kids in with adult prisoners?  Do you think at all?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

A smart troll would start a similar thread about now.  Did you run WTP?  Hello....what did you call posters that ran?

WTP was last seen:

Viewing thread I have never seen so many ignorant people about immigration in my life, 5 minutes ago


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Asylum is a protection granted to foreign nationals already in the United States or at the border who meet the international law definition of a “refugee.” The United Nations 1951 Convention and 1967 Protocol define a refugee as a person who is unable or unwilling to return to his or her home country, and cannot obtain protection in that country, due to past persecution or a well-founded fear of being persecuted in the future “on account of race, religion, nationality, membership in a particular social group, or political opinion.”
> 
> Asylum in the United States
> 
> Being afraid of a gang or cartel are not grounds for asylum  As such these people are simply illegals.


Lol! You blew it with your own link; *and cannot obtain protection in that country, due to past persecution or a well-founded fear of being persecuted in the future.* persecution' - Google Search  Read all definitions for "persecution", and tell me again how gangs and cartels do not apply for asylum seekers?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Asylum is a protection granted to foreign nationals already in the United States or at the border who meet the international law definition of a “refugee.” The United Nations 1951 Convention and 1967 Protocol define a refugee as a person who is unable or unwilling to return to his or her home country, and cannot obtain protection in that country, due to past persecution or a well-founded fear of being persecuted in the future “on account of race, religion, nationality, membership in a particular social group, or political opinion.”
> ...



because you can't finish a sentence and see this?  "on account of race, religion, nationality, membership in a particular social group, or political opinion.”  I do not give reading lessons.

Only took you ten minutes to come with a bad answer.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> A smart troll would start a similar thread about now.  Did you run WTP?  Hello....what did you call posters that ran?
> 
> WTP was last seen:
> 
> Viewing thread I have never seen so many ignorant people about immigration in my life, 5 minutes ago


No one has gone anywhere. But I will refer you to post #47. I'll be waiting for your "intelligent rebuttal". Without the nonsense of course.


----------



## Votto (Sep 3, 2018)

harmonica said:


> what's even worse, is they don't know the definition of ''illegal''
> and they confuse ''illegal'' with ''immigration''



And using the term monkey means you are a racist.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > A smart troll would start a similar thread about now.  Did you run WTP?  Hello....what did you call posters that ran?
> ...



Do I get to wait another ten minutes for more half ass answers?  Somebody play the Jeopardy theme song....


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 3, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


English dude, we speak English here.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Lol! I knew you'd fall into your next trap that you set for yourself. Read the definition of "persecution"  again. And what are those being persecuted for? Because they are in a social group unfitting for gangs and cartels. These who are persecuted are in a "social group". Just not the right group for the gangs.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Lol! I knew you'd fall into your next trap that you set for yourself. Read the definition of "persecution"  again. And what are those being persecuted for? Because they are in a social group unfitting for gangs and cartels. These who are persecuted are in a "social group". Just not the right group for the gangs.



You need a link for that lying answer.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


You aren't engaging hot shot. The definition of persecution is clear, and so is the explanation for asylum. They fit a certain social group. And? Your rebuttal is?


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Lol! I knew you'd fall into your next trap that you set for yourself. Read the definition of "persecution"  again. And what are those being persecuted for? Because they are in a social group unfitting for gangs and cartels. These who are persecuted are in a "social group". Just not the right group for the gangs.
> ...


What lying answer? I gave you the definition for persecution with a link. And you gave us the explanation  for asylum seeker. And? A link for what?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

"The mere fact that a country may have problems effectively policing certain crimes - such as domestic violence or gang violence - or that certain populations are more likely to be victims of crime, cannot itself establish an asylum claim."

Domestic abuse no grounds for US asylum


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



Still waiting?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> You aren't engaging hot shot. The definition of persecution is clear, and so is the explanation for asylum. They fit a certain social group. And? Your rebuttal is?



I am humoring your stupid far too much.  I asked for a link to your claim.  So far, I am the only one doing that.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Try post #57


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



No, you used my link incorrectly.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> "The mere fact that a country may have problems effectively policing certain crimes - such as domestic violence or gang violence - or that certain populations are more likely to be victims of crime, cannot itself establish an asylum claim."
> 
> Domestic abuse no grounds for US asylum


Well then, you just contradicted yourself with your own link. "Persecution" applies for asylum as well as "social class". Both of these were part of your link. Now you tell us a different story . Lol! You can't have it both ways hot shot.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Show us.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

By the way, we have gangs here too, so how could that possibly work in a thinking persons head?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > "The mere fact that a country may have problems effectively policing certain crimes - such as domestic violence or gang violence - or that certain populations are more likely to be victims of crime, cannot itself establish an asylum claim."
> ...



I quoted the US Attorney General from June idiot.  It invalidates your argument completely, just admit defeat.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

Waiting for a source backed statement WTP....otherwise I claim total victory.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


I did. And you want it both ways. You got caught linking something absolute, only to change it for your convenience. The truth is, these asylum seekers are interviewed on a case by case basis. Not all apply, that is for sure. But if the asylum clause you linked applies to those truly affected, then the "persecution" and or "social status" will give them asylum.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> And they're all Trump supporters.
> 
> They don't even know what  "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.
> 
> ...


I've never seen so many ignorant illegals, so there.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> I did. And you want it both ways. You got caught linking something absolute, only to change it for your convenience. The truth is, these asylum seekers are interviewed on a case by case basis. Not all apply, that is for sure. But if the asylum clause you linked applies to those truly affected, then the "persecution" and or "social status" will give them asylum.



No you didn't liar.  I proved gangs and cartels are not grounds for asylum, that is what the vast majority of these illegals are claiming.  You incorrectly tried to use social status to grant asylum for those situations.  You need a proven source or admit defeat.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


The attorney Generals quote tells us he does not know the law. Nor is there a law stating such. That is a policy contrary to the "asylum" law. The AG adopted a policy that skirts the law.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Meathead said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > And they're all Trump supporters.
> ...


STUPID POST!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice fall back position with the case by case meme.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> The attorney Generals quote tells us he does not know the law. Nor is there a law stating such. That is a policy contrary to the "asylum" law. The AG adopted a policy that skirts the law.



He's the US Attorney General moron.  Feel free to cite a credible source.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

BTW, we don't have to let them run around until they get a hearing either.

The U.S. Supreme Court ruled Tuesday that immigrants, even those with permanent legal status and asylum seekers, do not have the right to periodic bond hearings.

Supreme Court Ruling Means Immigrants Could Continue To Be Detained Indefinitely


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > I did. And you want it both ways. You got caught linking something absolute, only to change it for your convenience. The truth is, these asylum seekers are interviewed on a case by case basis. Not all apply, that is for sure. But if the asylum clause you linked applies to those truly affected, then the "persecution" and or "social status" will give them asylum.
> ...


 Again, you are falling down on the job. Asylum seekers are not illegal. And, your definition of asylum seekers explains clearly, through "persecution" and "social class" that law clearly applies to asylum seekers who again, are not illegal. 





> You incorrectly tried to use social status to grant asylum for those situations.  You need a proven source or admit defeat.


 There is no precedence to admit defeat for anything. The law for asylum seekers is clear . As you and I pointed out. An AG's policy change is invalid. He know's that, you know that, and so does law enforcement. Social class and persecution apply via the law. The AG can play games with the law all he wants. But, at the end of the day, the law still applies. You are the one who has been defeated here. And you did it with your own link.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > I did. And you want it both ways. You got caught linking something absolute, only to change it for your convenience. The truth is, these asylum seekers are interviewed on a case by case basis. Not all apply, that is for sure. But if the asylum clause you linked applies to those truly affected, then the "persecution" and or "social status" will give them asylum.
> ...


 Again, you are falling down on the job. Asylum seekers are not illegal. And, your definition of asylum seekers explains clearly, through "persecution" and "social class" that law clearly applies to asylum seekers who again, are not illegal. 





> You incorrectly tried to use social status to grant asylum for those situations.  You need a proven source or admit defeat.


 There is no precedence to admit defeat for anything. The law for asylum seekers is clear . As you and I pointed it out. An AG's policy change is invalid. He know's that, you know that, and so does law enforcement. Social class and persecution apply via the law. The AG can play games with the law all he wants. But, at the end of the day, the law still applies. You are the one who has been defeated here. And you did it with your own link.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Did I say they could?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



Just because you call them asylum seekers does not make it true.  They are applying for that status based on fleeing from gangs or cartels.  That is not a basis for getting asylum according to Jeff Sessions.  You have not proven Sessions to be in error other than stating and restating it.  If you could have done that, we would not be at this point in the discussion, you lose.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > The attorney Generals quote tells us he does not know the law. Nor is there a law stating such. That is a policy contrary to the "asylum" law. The AG adopted a policy that skirts the law.
> ...


The change in policy by the AG speaks for itself, which is contrary to the law. The credible source is you. You linked it right? Lol!


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> You're right, I don't. With your incoherent, grammatically incorrect, run on sentence structure, I'm convinced I saw you in the crowd as well. Go back to school and learn basic grammar. Because, no one is ever going to know what you are talking about if you don't.


So far your biggest complaint seems to be your lack of comprehension...I'll bet you've heard that enough times to understand it.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



So show us the law that requires those fleeing gangs and cartels to be granted asylum.  Should be easy you have mentioned it several times.  It needs to say gangs and cartels....


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> You're right, I don't. With your incoherent, grammatically incorrect, run on sentence structure, I'm convinced I saw you in the crowd as well. Go back to school and learn basic grammar. Because, no one is ever going to know what you are talking about if you don't.


Like I said, there's enough there to pretend you don't get it.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


 That is a different topic of conversation boss. Try and keep it in the road. Let's don't start drifting here. Stay with the topic. 





> They are applying for that status based on fleeing from gangs or cartels.  That is not a basis for getting asylum according to Jeff Sessions.


 Jeff Sessions didn't change the law. Jeff Sessions just adopted an illegal policy, and he ended up getting butt hurt because of it. 





> You have not proven Sessions to be in error other than stating and restating it.


 Sure I have. An illegal policy change contrary to the law, is by itself proof. 





> If you could have done that, we would not be at this point in the discussion, you lose.


  Lol! Lose what? The accurate reading of the law versus an unauthorized policy change? The only thing lost here is your inability to decipher law from illegal policy. The only loser here is you, because it is impossible to physically fix that problem, unless the law itself is changed. But it wasn't was it? That's right, it wasn't.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

The really absurd part is many of these liberals point to socialist countries as some great model for the US.  Yet here they are arguing for them to be let in because of gangs and cartels and failed government protections in their own countries.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Jeff Sessions didn't change the law. Jeff Sessions just adopted an illegal policy, and he ended up getting butt hurt because of it..



Cite a credible source that says it is an illegal policy change.  So far we have you as a confirmed liar attesting to it, but we need more.

You still haven't referenced the law.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


No, you have, remember? 

*A person who owing to a well-founded fear of being persecuted for reasons of race, religion, nationality, membership of a particular social group or political opinion, is outside the country of his nationality and is unable or, owing to such fear, is unwilling to avail himself of the protection of that country; or who, not having a nationality and being outside the country of his former habitual residence as a result of such events, is unable or, owing to such fear, is unwilling to return to it."[6]*

Refugee law - Wikipedia


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff Sessions didn't change the law. Jeff Sessions just adopted an illegal policy, and he ended up getting butt hurt because of it..
> ...


I cited it. And it is contrary to the quotes of the AG. The AG basically just made it up.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

Meanwhile....

In recent years the immigration courts have seen a surge of thousands of such gang-related claims from Central Americans. *They have rarely been granted*.

Immigration judges have rejected asylum for people running from Central American gangs on the grounds that the threats were vague and that the petitioners’ lives did not appear to be truly at risk.

Asylum Law Offers Little Refuge for Those Who Flee  Gangs

...gee, seems like if it was a law, the judges would have to grant it.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> I cited it. And it is contrary to the quotes of the AG. The AG basically just made it up.



Where?  It should be easy to repost it here.   vvv


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> The really absurd part is many of these liberals point to socialist countries as some great model for the US.  Yet here they are arguing for them to be let in because of gangs and cartels and failed government protections in their own countries.


Those failed governments are a direct result of decades of U.S. intervention. Which is exactly why we are dealing with this now. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> And they're all Trump supporters.
> 
> They don't even know what  "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.
> 
> ...


Ignorance and stupidity are typical of most on the right; indeed, being ignorant and stupid is a prerequisite for being a conservative.

And add to that, of course, fear and hate – most conservatives are willfully ignorant of immigration law because of their unwarranted fear and hatred toward immigrants.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > I cited it. And it is contrary to the quotes of the AG. The AG basically just made it up.
> ...


Post # 86!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The really absurd part is many of these liberals point to socialist countries as some great model for the US.  Yet here they are arguing for them to be let in because of gangs and cartels and failed government protections in their own countries.
> ...



They failed because of socialism.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> No, you have, remember?
> 
> *A person who owing to a well-founded fear of being persecuted for reasons of race, religion, nationality, membership of a particular social group or political opinion, is outside the country of his nationality and is unable or, owing to such fear, is unwilling to avail himself of the protection of that country; or who, not having a nationality and being outside the country of his former habitual residence as a result of such events, is unable or, owing to such fear, is unwilling to return to it."[6]*
> 
> Refugee law - Wikipedia



Weird, gangs and cartels are not mentioned.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

So your interpretation of the law and US policy trump the US Attorney General and the courts.  If that isn't a total fail there is no such thing.  I win, you lose.  I wil not waste time with a spamming troll liar.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Turn them away at the border. Problem solved.
> ...


Correct.

That an immigrant is undocumented doesn’t mean he’s ‘illegal.’

All persons in the United States are entitled to due process of the law, including those undocumented.

An undocumented immigrant has the right to apply for asylum and refugee status, and is not illegal until such time as he has been found guilty in a court of law of entering the country absent authorization, having failed to justify refugee status.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > And they're all Trump supporters.
> ...


I know. I've been dealing with one now who tries to defy the laws of facts, by trying to apologize for an illegal policy change by our AG. It's wild to watch the unfolding reality, where some on here seem unable to deal with the realization, that somehow written law trumps unauthorized policy change. Weird things these laws you know. Some can't deal with it.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Thanks! See how easy that was? And yet, others on here are too blind, deaf, and dumb to see what is staring them straight in the face.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Turn them away at the border. Problem solved.
> ...


what a jerk he is


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 3, 2018)

Shouldn't that be '..so many people ignorant about english grammar'?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> They don't even know what "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.


they're just silly, everyone knows "seeking asylum" is just code for an illegal act


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> The alarming gross stupidity was off the chain.


lol...tell the truth, you just made that up didn't you? what does "off the chain" mean?


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> So your interpretation of the law and US policy trump the US Attorney General and the courts.  If that isn't a total fail there is no such thing.  I win, you lose.  I wil not waste time with a spamming troll liar.


It's not "my interpretation". It's a lawful universal interpretation. Not mine.   If one has been to school and understands basic logic and comprehension, they will have no problem with the interpretation of said law. Which is a big loss for those who don't. Obviously you didn't. I think the jury understands who lost this game.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > And they're all Trump supporters.
> ...



  Winner Ricky! That is ALL they need to know. No tests or law degree required. We said get out...so get out.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> It's not "my interpretation". It's a lawful universal interpretation. Not mine. If one has been to school and understands basic logic and comprehension, they will have no problem with the interpretation of said law. Which is a big loss for those who don't. Obviously you didn't. I think the jury understands who lost this game


you're "off the chain" here


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

This is why I rarely cite sources to liberal morons.  They just ignore it and puppet talking points.

The courts rarely allow gangs and cartels as a reason for asylum, if it was law, they would have to and they do not.  Simple easy to understand, but the Left refuses to comprehend.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


 Rednecks don't ride roughshod over the law. That is why an understanding of law is necessary. Your talk is cheap.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Rednecks don't ride roughshod over the law. That is why an understanding of law is necessary. Your talk is cheap.


just more "off the chain" rhetoric


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Rednecks don't ride roughshod over the law. That is why an understanding of law is necessary. Your talk is cheap.
> ...



Don't make him show you his internet law school degree.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> This is why I rarely cite sources to liberal morons.  They just ignore it and puppet talking points.
> 
> The courts rarely allow gangs and cartels as a reason for asylum, if it was law, they would have to and they do not.  Simple easy to understand, but the Left refuses to comprehend.


The law is not a puppet. Which is why you are paralyzed right now from moving the narrative forward to your advantage. You lose. 

By the way, in case you haven't heard, there aren't many cases by the "courts that allow gangs and cartels as a reason for asylum" is a cop out to the argument, and the law. That said, there is a reason for the gangs and the cartels, of which you ignored; ttps://www.geopoliticalmonitor.com/us-interventions-in-latin-american-021/


----------



## DOTR (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...



  Rednecks are the sovereign source of all government in this country. But keep it up. I want to see another 15 states go Republican next election.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


It buried you pretty good now didn't it? Lol!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

Makes you wonder if he is just desperate to get someone to mow his lawn.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> It buried you pretty good now didn't it? Lol!


more "off the chain" wit


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



You lost on every single point you tried to make.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

DOTR said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Lol! Their sovereign source of government is desperately trying to take us down this path;   With any luck we'll get our country back from this insanity.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> With any luck we'll get our country back from this insanity.



  You are an idiot who votes with celebrities.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


So, here we are, you and I. The part where reality  gives way to fantasy, and your bubble is calling you to go back inside, because reality is something to scary for you to handle. You are dismissed. I understand the pickle you are in. The truth and knowledge of the law won today. Not some made up AG policy, that has no relationship with the law or what is real.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> So, here we are, you and I. The part where reality gives way to fantasy, and your bubble is calling you to go back inside, because reality is something to scary for you to handle. You are dismissed. I understand the pickle you are in. The truth and knowledge of the law won today. Not some made up AG policy, that has no relationship with the law or what is real.


Somebody get this guy a "chain"


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

DOTR said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > With any luck we'll get our country back from this insanity.
> ...


Negative! I vote and stand for the law, truth, and justice.  What do you stand for?


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > So, here we are, you and I. The part where reality gives way to fantasy, and your bubble is calling you to go back inside, because reality is something to scary for you to handle. You are dismissed. I understand the pickle you are in. The truth and knowledge of the law won today. Not some made up AG policy, that has no relationship with the law or what is real.
> ...


Yea, a chain to give to a teacher who can teach this clown basic grammar skills.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> With any luck we'll get our country back from this insanity.


you sound like someone from the 50's living in the 60's.


----------



## miketx (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Care to explain how you know ANYTHING about the people pouring in from Mexico?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Yea, a chain to give to a teacher who can teach this clown basic grammar skills.


zomg...completely "off the chain" now


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

miketx said:


> Care to explain how you know ANYTHING about the people pouring in from Mexico?


are you on or "off the chain"? be prepared if you are "off" it


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

miketx said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Yea, one word. They're called "ENABLERS". Do you know who those folks are?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Care to explain how you know ANYTHING about the people pouring in from Mexico?
> ...



He got his phrases mixed up, he meant to say he's a freak on a leash.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Yea, one word. They're called "ENABLERS". Do you know who those folks are?


he asked how you know, not what you think you know...this comprehension thing is your bug-a-boo


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> He got his phrases mixed up, he meant to say he's a freak on a leash.


lol


----------



## MaryL (Sep 3, 2018)

And they're all Trump supporters.

They don't even know what  "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.

The Republican leadership has done a fantastic job of keeping their base so misinformed, that they could easily tell them to follow Trump off a cliff, and they would certainly do it.

I was in total shock when I watched that video. The alarming gross stupidity was off the chain.

Folks, this country is in trouble.[/QUOTE]
This country is troubled, alright.  People lie, it's a natural phenomena. Mexican illegals are the biggest liars I have ever had the displeasure to have met. Nobody is above the law, we agree on that. Stop this inane nonsense that immigration law is some kind new age "blue law", it's a common sense necessity and most REAL "immigrants"  are obeying. So, please, stop this enabling junk.   You aren't helping anyone here.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...




Got to love your dumb ass spin taco breath . .


.


----------



## miketx (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Well, I know what liars are.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 3, 2018)

Ha ha ha! Funny thread.
Thanx WTPee


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> They don't even know what "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.
> 
> The Republican leadership has done a fantastic job of keeping their base so misinformed, that they could easily tell them to follow Trump off a cliff, and they would certainly do it.
> 
> ...


Before I even clicked on your thread I figured your must be fairly new here if you're suprised by the ignorance on display.  Welcome to USMB.


----------



## miketx (Sep 3, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > They don't even know what "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.
> ...


For every dumbass being interviewed as a conservative, 50 more liberals idiots can be found. OP means nothing, just another troll thread.


----------



## Correll (Sep 3, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




There is not justification for the sharp rise in asylum seekers. There are no wars in Central America. There are no erupting volcanoes.


This is just a new tactic in the Left's War against America, to overload a crap system they set up to fail in the first place.

It is bullshit, and those abusing the system, and those encouraging such abuse, should be held accountable.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> And they're all Trump supporters.
> 
> They don't even know what  "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.
> 
> ...


Who’s the Illegal in your family?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 3, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > They don't even know what "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.
> ...


Because trespassing is legal...moron.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Because trespassing is legal...moron.


Have you accomplished anything today other than acting like a little weeny?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Because trespassing is legal...moron.
> ...



Pissed off a political hack.  You?


----------



## MaryL (Sep 3, 2018)

Mexicans are poor little victims? I have known plenty of illegal alien Mexicans.  Yep. I have also known legal immigrants.   Nothing like this existed before. Not in my lifetime and I am 61.  There is this infrastrustuscture within  the  illegal community. The wealthy Mexicans that can afford to leave, business owners or the elite that have accrued wealth, they recognize what a shit hole  Mexico IS.They are on the top of the list and they get first dibs.  And there is the poor underclass Mexicans, they get second dibs. America is seemingly like a dead carcass Mexicans can carve up to suit them. I have never seen any other immigrant group  behave like this, nor is there a historical precedent to excuse this behavior by Mexicans. To me they are all invaders, not "IMIGRANTS". To me, it's extra ordinary that we accept illegal aliens as "immigrants" .  Fool me once shame on me, fool me twice? Call me a liberal.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 3, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Pissed off a political hack. You?


Are you sure you want to be a part of someone else's bullshit?


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Mexicans are poor little victims? I have known plenty of illegal alien Mexicans.  Yep. I have also known legal immigrants.   Nothing like this existed before. Not in my lifetime and I am 61.  There is this infrastrustuscture within  the  illegal community. The wealthy Mexicans that can afford to leave, business owners or the elite that have accrued wealth, they recognize what a shit hole  Mexico IS.They are on the top of the list and they get first dibs.  And there is the poor underclass Mexicans, they get second dibs. America is seemingly like a dead carcass Mexicans can carve up to suit them. I have never seen any other immigrant group  behave like this, nor is there a historical precedent to excuse this behavior by Mexicans. To me they are all invaders, not "IMIGRANTS". To me, it's extra ordinary that we accept illegal aliens as "immigrants" .  Fool me once shame on me, fool me twice? Call me a liberal.


Speaking of "excusing one's behavior", have you taken out your own dirty laundry lately? CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Correll said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Negative! Decades of taking over lands, resources, governments, and opportunities, have taken its toll on the most vulnerable. And this is the result; CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...




Great post


.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 3, 2018)

Anyone else here beside me wish one of these people would come up to you and ask you political questions in front of a camera with a microphone?

Gosh.That'd be a hoot. Generally, the people holding the mic and asking questions are about as deep as a mud puddle.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

miketx said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Lol! That is until we come across another Trump/Bubba rally. Since the Right's ignorance about asylum seekers is well known, what will you all rally for next? Brawndo?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 3, 2018)

They're welfare seekers operating under the disguise of asylum.

End the welfare, and watch how suddenly the so-called asylum seeking stops.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 3, 2018)

Well, I lived during the Vietnam fiasco and that almost broke my heart. Now, I have a bunch of rich white elitist telling me how GOOD Mexican illegal aliens are despite the fact we Americans are losing jobs and homes and our homeland to Mexicans. I know immigrants, these swine are anything BUT. And nothing like this ever happened before. Diversity my sweet bippy. Most Immigrants I ever knew acclimated , and they applied for visas and payed for the privilege. Why can't Mexicans? Are they above the laws? How so? Explain that to me.

Make America AMERICA again...


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Anyone else here beside me wish one of these people would come up to you and ask you political questions in front of a camera with a microphone?
> 
> Gosh.That'd be a hoot. Generaly, the people holding the mic and asking questions are about as deep as a mud puddle.


I'm fairly certain, that if anyone besides one of these Trump Bubba's stepped up to the microphone, they wouldn't be sounding like a Trump echo, repeating his same nonsense.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Well, I lived during the Vietnam fiasco and that almost broke my heart. Now, I have a bunch of rich white elitist telling me how GOOD Mexican illegal aliens are despite the fact we Americans are losing jobs and homes and our homeland to Mexicans. I know immigrants, these swine are anything BUT. And nothing like this ever happened before. Diversity my sweet bippy. Most Immigrants I ever knew acclimated , and they applied for visas and payed for the privilege. Why can't Mexicans? Are they above the laws? How so? Explain that to me.
> 
> Make America AMERICA again...


We should have thought about that before we tried to make Central and South America "America";CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor Do we mind our own business? No! Do we ever? No!

I noticed you took the route of a coward and never addressed the reality of what we did to these countries. And by the way, we still are controlling them. Which is why many of them come here.

Oh, and one other thing. If we were to make America America again, Europeans wouldn't be here.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 3, 2018)

American law 101: NOBODY is above the law. But Mexicans are. Explain that to me. Illegal aliens from Mexico can ignore immigration laws generations of others from other lands   followed. Mexicans are extra-special some how.? How are Mexicans above any laws, I don't know, Immigration  laws for instance ? If NOBODY is above the laws, what is wrong with enforcing immigration laws? It isn't that hard.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> They're welfare seekers operating under the disguise of asylum.
> 
> End the welfare, and watch how suddenly the so-called asylum seeking stops.


I have a better idea, since you have no evidence they are receiving welfare, why not lock up and fine the enablers? Your illegal immigration problem would be 100% solved within a year or two, if we did what we knew would work. But you know why we don't? Because it's a money maker. Good business. They want the illegals here, because there good business.  And as long as they have the willful idiots believing the problem is the illegals, they'll use them as the scapegoats for private contracting to have them processed.  Big Money As Private Immigrant Jails Boom


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

MaryL said:


> American law 101: NOBODY is above the law. But Mexicans are. Explain that to me. Illegal aliens from Mexico can ignore immigration laws generations of others from other lands   followed. Mexicans are extra-special some how.? How are Mexicans above. I don't know, immigration  laws for instance ? If NOBODY is above the laws, what is wrong with enforcing immigration laws?


American law 101 has zero to do with the source of the problem. American law 101 is nothing more than a method, as it applies to illegals. The law is not the solution to the problem. Understanding the source is. And for the second time you cowardly ignored that source. Meaning, we are the problem. Not the illegals. We caused the problem. So stop using the immigration laws as  camouflage to the real problem.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 3, 2018)

I have a idea: Make it mandatory for people to prove their citizenship. To get a job  say, I don't know, make it mandatory to provide a  birth certificate or immigration documents  and visas, or such, make it M A N D I T O R Y. Take away all the ambiguities .  To hire someone,  let them prove their identity. Jesus Christ, this isn't 1999. I have my birth certificate next to me, Jesus Christ,  let alone say tax assessors or voter records.  You would think Mexicans were poor little victims of unfair persecution, when it's just the opposite.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> I have a better idea, since you have no evidence they are receiving welfare, why not lock up and fine the enablers? Your illegal immigration problem would be 100% solved within a year or two, if we did what we knew would work. But you know why we don't? Because it's a money maker. Good business. They want the illegals here, because there good business.  And as long as they have the willful idiots believing the problem is the illegals, they'll use them as the scapegoats for private contracting to have them processed.  Big Money As Private Immigrant Jails Boom



Sure they get welfare. They come here, they have kids, and they become eligible to apply for food stamps on their behalf. Then their kids ultimately end up with Social Security, free medical care, free education and amnesty.

The solution is to amend the 14th to end birthright citizenship and lock the invaders up when they illegaly cross the border to come over here and breed and milk our economy, like the law states.

If the government subsidizes something,in this case illegal immigration,  it's guaranteed that we'll get more of whatever it's subsidizing. And all we have to do is look at how many are crosssing illegally to see the result of what subsizing it does.

Amending the 14th will go a long way in deterring the welfare seekers. Guaranteed.

That's the quick route to ending that particular strain of welfare.

This needs to be treated like an invasion. Economic terrorists...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> And they're all Trump supporters.
> 
> They don't even know what  "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.
> 
> ...



If you are seeking asylum there is the right way to do it by going to a port of entry and filing for asylum.

Now if someone illegally enters our nation by bypassing the port of entry then they are illegally here and no they should not be allow to stay and have to go back to the end of the line and file correctly to enter this country.

Now please tell me I am wrong and another Trump supporter because Trump is a moron in my eyes but the reality is illegally entering this country is against the law and those that break the law need to be sent back to their country of origin and come here by going through the proper channels and vetting process...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 3, 2018)

There is a large portion of American citizens who never took advantage of our free education, and ended up in no future jobs, living in trailer parks, looking for someone to blame. Trump explained to them that it was all the fault of the Latinos, and they bought it. The same thing happened in Germany in the 1930's.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 3, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> There is a large portion of American citizens who never took advantage of our free education, and ended up in no future jobs, living in trailer parks, looking for someone to blame. Trump explained to them that it was all the fault of the Latinos, and they bought it. The same thing happened in Germany in the 1930's.



Yeah, Trump was what three?  Germany exterminated the Latinos too....

...and Democrats continue to tell the subsidized housing city dwellers with no jobs to blame Trump.


----------



## miketx (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Your denial is to be expected. Lying libs deny everything they don't want to see.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 3, 2018)

I listen to the TED talks. Noam Chomsky, and free thinkers. NPR. But I still see illegal aliens and I see the harm they do.  Call them "immigrants".  Don't immigrants actually immigrate legally and get visas and stuff?
 But sill. If illegals aliens are victims, I have a bridge in Brooklyn I can sell ya cheap, because you look like an gullible fool, er I mean a compassionate human being.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > I have a better idea, since you have no evidence they are receiving welfare, why not lock up and fine the enablers? Your illegal immigration problem would be 100% solved within a year or two, if we did what we knew would work. But you know why we don't? Because it's a money maker. Good business. They want the illegals here, because there good business.  And as long as they have the willful idiots believing the problem is the illegals, they'll use them as the scapegoats for private contracting to have them processed.  Big Money As Private Immigrant Jails Boom
> ...


I find it amazing the sheer cowardice by Republicans on this board, who are scared to death to address a problem so easily fixable. And the bottomless pits of lies to keep all their bs going. "Sure they get welfare". You haven't proven that, because you can't. You also dodged what is the simplest solution to illegal immigration. Lock up and fine the enablers, and illegal immigration is no more.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

MaryL said:


> I listen to the TED talks. Noam Chomsky, and free thinkers. NPR. But I still see illegal aliens and I see the harm they do.  Call them "immigrants".  Don't immigrants actually immigrate legally and get visas and stuff?
> But sill. If illegals aliens are victims, I have a bridge in Brooklyn I can sell ya cheap, because you look like an gullible fool, er I mean a compassionate human being.


You are totally incapable of addressing my posts. See you later.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

miketx said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


One can only wonder what you are talking about.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 3, 2018)

I am like Woody Allen  in a way.  Myopic and glasses. Neurotic  as heck. Phobias up the yingyang. Heights, spiders, you name it.  I despise, I loathe liars above all. Frauds, posers,   phonies. We are all human, we make mistakes. But illegal aliens, good lord, how I despise them. If there is a hell, there is a special place for these scazwags.  I despise these jerks, because they aren't what they are made out to be, far from it. Poor witto victims of wacim' boo hoo...not in a million years.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> I find it amazing the sheer cowardice by Republicans on this board, who are scared to death to address a problem so easily fixable. And the bottomless pits of lies to keep all their bs going. "Sure they get welfare". You haven't proven that, because you can't. You also dodged what is the simplest solution to illegal immigration. Lock up and fine the enablers, and illegal immigration is no more.



Heh heh. Firstly, I'm a libertarian. A real one. Not one of the fake me out neconon hacks who like to claim to be libertarian just because they think it's cool. I'll take you to levels in the discussion that you likely haven't even thought about yet. So be careful what you ask for. You might just get it. Heck, I wouldn't give a nickle for a Democrat or a Republican. There is not a nickle's worth of difference between them aside from fighting over who gets to redistribute the wealth to their favorite cause, whether it be entitlement or the war machine.

Secondly, the information is freely available.

That said, and technically, if we lived in an actual free society, I'd be fine with open borders. But we don't live in a free society, thanks to the Democrat and Republican socialists in DC. Therefore there cannot be open borders. Freedom is not popular among either party and by and large it is rejected by the electorate itself. It's why we see Americans with their pants pulled down around their ankles in the airports while a man from the government with a gun molests them. The electorate, unfortunately, loves them for it. But, I digress. Makes me want to vomit.

In the mean time, your proposal is irrelevant and it trivializes the issue entirely.

Amend the 14th to end birthright citizenship, and they will stop coming over the border illegally. This is the most efficent means to stop subsidizing illegal immigration.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > And they're all Trump supporters.
> ...


"Going to the port and filing for asylum". And? What about it? Have you seen any of my posts contesting that? Of course not. Which begs the question, why bring it up to begin with? Because I never brought it up. 

These Trump idiots who come by the cases at these rallies keep implying that the one's seeking asylum are illegal, while the rest admit they actually do not have a clue what is going on with these family separations, or they are simply guessing. And why is that? No natural curiosity perhaps? Do not care what happens to these kids? I suspect both. In the meantime, we have to deal with this collection of Trump ignoramus's who haven't the foggiest idea what an "asylum seeker" is. All they know is, is what their neighbor or Trump, or their preacher told them. Their illegal immigrants.  Lol! What a bunch of straight dumb asses.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 3, 2018)

I never had psoriasis, until Trump started telling us about illegal immigrants when he started his campaign...


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 3, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Because trespassing is legal...moron.
> ...


Yes; reading your post was amongst the least productive part of my day.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Give us your address and we’ll be happy to show you.


----------



## WTP (Sep 3, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > I find it amazing the sheer cowardice by Republicans on this board, who are scared to death to address a problem so easily fixable. And the bottomless pits of lies to keep all their bs going. "Sure they get welfare". You haven't proven that, because you can't. You also dodged what is the simplest solution to illegal immigration. Lock up and fine the enablers, and illegal immigration is no more.
> ...


My proposal is not trivial. It simply isn't obtainable. And here's why: 

 That act, the 1996 Personal Responsibility and Work Opportunity Reconciliation Act, also barred unauthorized immigrants from drawing benefits.

*Title IV of the act, subheaded "restricting welfare and public benefits for aliens," states that "aliens who are not qualified aliens" are ineligible for "federal public benefits" and for "state and local public benefits." The act defines qualified aliens as people with certain legal documented immigration status, meaning unauthorized immigrants are not eligible.

We confirmed from eligibility rules posted on government websites that unauthorized immigrants aren’t eligible for major aid programs including Medicaid, the joint federal-state health coverage for people in poverty; Supplemental Security Income (SSI), which provides cash assistance to the impoverished elderly or disabled; Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP), which used to be food stamps; housing assistance from the Department of Housing and Urban Development; and Temporary Assistance to Needy Families (TANF), which provides grants for state-administered family assistance programs like child care, cash assistance or counseling. 

Separately, Broder and Randy Capps of the Migration Policy Institute, a think tank that believes in the benefits of well-managed immigration, each told us federal welfare benefits aren’t available to unauthorized immigrants.
*
And you're right. The information is freely available. That's why it is such a non-starter for those who live in lala land. 

And the fourteenth was never their long term goal. Survival was/is. They don't have the luxury to think that far ahead. Why? Because of our government; CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor Central and South America for decades have been too busy reeling from the takeover by the U.S. That's the source of the problem.

As for open borders, these people never wanted to come here to begin with. But we stole their governments, their resources, and their livelihoods. And what was left? The drug gangs! And if you didn't join them, you were probably going to be killed. All of this, WE DID.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 3, 2018)

WTP said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



As I said they can apply for welfare in the name of their children. That makes them eligible. And they do apply. Then their children grow up with all of the entitlement programs. That's why they come here and that's why it's wise to amend the 14th to abololish birthright citizenship. That'll solve the problem.

Some of that in the latter part of your posting, I agree with you about.  I want to abolish all of those agencies. But, like I was saying, freedom isn't popular in America anymore. For some reason the electorate loves those fuckers. They've been indoctrinated like trained monkeys to be so afraid of anything they tell them to be afraid of that they'll worship the government and practically beg them to take away our liberties in the name of that ruse they call security.


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2018)

WTP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...




Dude. Cold War have been over for over twenty years. 

You can't use the Cold War as an excuse for seeking asylum today.


Seriously. YOu libs start with "America is at fault" and then just make up shit to justify it.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 4, 2018)

WTP said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



Again, those that illegally enter the country and have their kids taken away have no real rights.

You open the door when you just mentioned kids and those that properly seek asylum at port of enteries are not having their kids stripped away but those that crossed cartel lands are, and why?

1. Would you allow a U.S. Citizen to keep their child after they edangered their child life by crossing a region of the world that is so dangerous that even the Mexian Police and it Military fear for their lives?

I know for a fact that CPS would remove the kid, so let cut the bullshit here!

2. Illegal Aliens that bypass the port of entry are no long asylum seekers but in fact law breaking individuals.

If you break the law here in the States while your kid is with you the government will call CPS to hold you child until you are seen fit or find the next of kin.

So if Asylum seekers are wanting to keep their kids, well follow the rules and if not then yes your kid should be taken from you because of the fact you endangered their life and are not fit to take care of them.

So as you bash Trump voters maybe you should not open the door for me to point out you are claiming illegal entry aliens are the same as asylum seekers to you which they should not be seeing the illegal entry alien is breaking the law.


----------



## WTP (Sep 4, 2018)

Y


Bruce_T_Laney said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


You are exhibit A why I created this thread, and posted the video. You do not know what "seeking asylum"  means.


----------



## WTP (Sep 4, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


----------



## bob5463 (Sep 4, 2018)

Reading thru this thread I wonder how many people remember their forefathers being immigrants. 
Most of the white folks came from the now EU and the Latin american population has their origin in the EU.


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2018)

bob5463 said:


> Reading thru this thread I wonder how many people remember their forefathers being immigrants.
> Most of the white folks came from the now EU and the Latin american population has their origin in the EU.




So, your argument is that since we are descendants from immigrants, that we do not have the same rights as older nations?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 6, 2018)

Speaking of ignorant Americans with wacky immigration ideas...


:grin:

Peace.


----------



## WTP (Sep 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No one is using the Cold War, just the law; 1. Asylum Law Basics: A Brief History - Immigration Equality


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2018)

WTP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...




The link you provided was about the terrible actions of the CIA, in Latin American, which you provided as an excuse for Asylum. 


The Cold War is over. THose actions are fading memories. They are not a justification for Asylum now.


Close the fucking border.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 7, 2018)

Correll said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Not until I finish my dental work.


----------



## WTP (Sep 7, 2018)

Correll said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The Cold war is over for you, not them. The results of our actions live on today through the policy changes we were responsible for. None of that has changed. Once a country like ours dictates policy for these Latin American countries, and takes their resources, that leaves the people in these countries with little to nothing. We set the same sort of policy here for our own citizenry.  In the mean time, you failed to challenge the law I posted for you. Apparently that is a non-starter for you. Lol!


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 7, 2018)

WTP said:


> And they're all Trump supporters.
> 
> They don't even know what  "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.
> 
> ...


It's in trouble because people like you don't acknowledge the problems with ILLEGAL immigration. That would include improper use of asylum laws by foreigners who just want in.


----------



## WTP (Sep 7, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > And they're all Trump supporters.
> ...


The problems with illegal immigration, are the problems we created; CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2018)

WTP said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...




Bullshit cop-out. Illegal immigration is a problem we have to deal with now, not wait while you suck your thumb and wrestle with pointless guilt.


----------



## WTP (Sep 9, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


And while you sit around sucking your thumb, Trump is contemplating ways to get involved in their business again. And when he or we do, we want to complain about them trying to come here. Well duh! We can handle illegal immigration by minding our own damn business; Report: Trump admin. discussed plans for a Venezuela coup  Let's get their oil, and what do the people get? No attention is what they get, until they try to come here, because we destroyed their lives.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2018)

WTP said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...




So, illegal immigration is taking place because of what you imagine Trump might want to do, possibly, but hasn't? Get off the drugs, kid.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Sep 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



With all the illegal crossing by immigrants to sneak across the border in order to get in this country, you don’t get to decide AFTER getting caught in another state deep within the United States to say.. “oh by the way, I’m seeking asylum”.  It doesn’t work that way.  It’s also quite interesting, all this talk about seeking asylum and illegal immigration yet progressives still supported Elián González being deported out of this country.


----------



## WTP (Sep 18, 2018)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


And it hasn't been carried out that way. They are turning themselves in at the border.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


After crossing the entire safe Spanish speaking country of Mexico! The refugee stuff is BS.


----------



## WTP (Sep 18, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...


If they turned themselves in to authorities, prove it is bs?


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Sep 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



Do you have proof that all illegals or refugees seeking asylum has indeed turned themselves over the border?  Where is the documentation (not a news article) which can back your statement. I want to see Government documented evidence of such.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


If they are merely seeking refuge why cross the entire country of Mexico to get here? Remember now what a shitty country this is to people of color and how America was never that great!  So why? Tell us why they didn’t seek refuge in Mexico? Why?


----------



## miketx (Sep 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


When you dislike the truth, ATTACK!


----------



## WTP (Sep 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


What truth am I disliking?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 18, 2018)

Since you will not answer Iwill. They want to get on the American tit!


----------



## WTP (Sep 18, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


 Wow, that is definitely a dumb question that will be hard to beat. Do you still want to lay claim to that question?





> Remember now what a shitty country this is to people of color and how America was never that great!  So why? Tell us why they didn’t seek refuge in Mexico? Why?


 Remember how the U.S. holds all the power, resources, and controls all the politics? Remember not too long ago Trump wanting to invade Venezuela? Do you know why? The reason is the same reason that applies with all the rest of these countries. That reason has been the policy for the U.S. for decades, and nothing has changed; CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor


----------



## WTP (Sep 18, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Since you will not answer Iwill. They want to get on the American tit!


First off, there is no teat. They pay there way. Secondly, there is a price for decades worth of invasion; CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor  The only teat in this game comes from our own stealing from them.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Since you will not answer Iwill. They want to get on the American tit!
> ...


Bs! Horseshit and cowshit too.


----------



## WTP (Sep 18, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Typed by a true loser. If that's all you got, you just made one piss poor counter  argument their boss. Try and keep it out of the ditches next time. 

You've already been teetering on intellectual bankruptcy, since you started posting about this subject. But ha, anything that proves you have no skin in this game, is a notch for the opposite side. Keep up the good work loser.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Sep 18, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Well, for one thing foreigners are treated as second class citizens in Mexico.  You can’t even run a business in that country unless you and your parents  are born there.  This is why I have to laugh every time their president wants to put his two cents in with regard to how the United States ought to run their OWN immigration policy, that government goes WELL beyond calling the kettle black.  This would also explain why Mexico wants the United States to have an open border policy, so that they don’t have to deal with foreigners or refugees on their own soil.  However, Mexico doesn’t shy away from receiving MILLIONS in government assistance from us.  If progressives want a clue as to what REAL racism looks like, one only has to only look at the Mexican Constitution.  Quite honestly liberals don’t have the slightest clue, it’s hilarious to hear them talk about Republicans that way.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Sep 18, 2018)

WTP said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



Venezuela is the result of a failed progressive socialist policy.  That nation is falling apart, their people are starving, which is why you HAVE refugees fleeing in the first place.  Have you actually read about Venezuala’s economy lately?  Why else are they leaving?  Are you kidding me, this is all Trump’s fault?  Ignorance is bliss is suppose.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 18, 2018)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...


Mexico uses us as their welfare system! So do the other Sout and Central Americans! Because the democrats have rolled out the welcome mat!


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Sep 18, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



All I can say is Mexico WANTS an open border
They aren’t willing to take on refugees or immigrants if it means they can’t have entry into the United States. That’s why the Mexican President is so critical of Trump, because he knows what a closed tight order would mean to his country.


----------



## captkaos (Oct 4, 2018)

WTP said:


> And they're all Trump supporters.
> 
> They don't even know what  "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.
> 
> ...




maybe You should take a lesson in history, when it comes to separating families. In the 1940s, "Japanese Americans" were not only separated they were  stripped of their property there constitutional rights, and imprisoned by FDR a Democrat. These people were legal US citizens not Illegals
who creeped into this country carrying loads of drugs guns and violence. If they don't want to be separated and detained they should come here through the legal means afforded by our government. Period


----------



## captkaos (Oct 4, 2018)

WTP said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Turn them away at the border. Problem solved.
> ...



So did FDR only he kidnapped Legal Us citizens many of whom were never able to recover or reclaim their property or jobs check your facts on The internment of Japanese Americans in the 1940s. FDR the Ultimate Dem who brought Us , Social Security and The Welfare state that has blossomed into what it is today. You are obviously misinformed as a democrat so go check your history books Knucklehead


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 4, 2018)

captkaos said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Well, by god, I will never vote for FDR again!


----------



## Oberon178 (Oct 4, 2018)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...




Mexico dumps its unemployed on the U.S., has for decades now; it has lowered their poverty rate by a substantial margin, which allows them to keep on being a narco state and not having to behave like adults.

In any case, most of them look well dressed, obese, and clearly had excellent dental care where they came from, plus they have thousands in cash to lay on smugglers, and then there is the fact that the trip from Central America is so safe people just send their kids up here by themselves.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 4, 2018)

Oberon178 said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I can't help but wonder. What color is the sky on your planet?


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 4, 2018)

WTP said:


> They don't even know what  "seeking asylum" means. They think it is some sort of illegal act.


Some people are so fucking stupid that they cannot comprehend the fact that "seeking asylum" and "illegally crossing the border" are not mutually exclusive terms.


----------



## Oberon178 (Oct 5, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> I can't help but wonder. What color is the sky on your planet?



Probaly a lot bluer than it is on Planet MoonBatz there where you live.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 6, 2018)

WTP said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



What part of that filthy shithole Mehico are you from and how long have you been fucking REAL Americans over?
So wetbacks in Mehico fucked their own country up so bad that not even the cockroaches from El Salvador and Honduras want to stay there...yet ignorant fools like you want to take in those very wetbacks by the millions?
*“Seeking asylum” really means “seeking U.S taxpayer cash”*
NO good, real American is buying this retarded bullshit engineered by the filthy fucks on the Left.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> WTP said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...






Oh look, the ignorant little girl is hiding behind slurs again. Poor, frightened little thing.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > WTP said:
> ...



Oh look...a nutless wetback lover gets his fragile little feelings hurt when he reads adult language. Find your nuts once bud.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...






Did the other girls on the playground teach you any new ‘bad’ words to shock mommy with?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 6, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Exposing you as the wetback loving ignorant fool you are is played out bud....go find someone else’s heels to nip at.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...




There she goes again; the frightened little girl and her slurs.


----------



## Taz (Oct 6, 2018)

We should simply mine the borden and put up Messikin pictograms.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2018)

Taz said:


> We should simply mine the borden and put up Messikin pictograms.



Learn the language or get the fuck out of my country.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 6, 2018)

Oberon178 said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...






Strange joke


----------



## Taz (Oct 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > We should simply mine the borden and put up Messikin pictograms.
> ...


Sorry, I don't speak Messikin.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2018)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Apparently, you don't speak English.


----------



## Taz (Oct 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So I typed "borden" instead of "border". That's your fucking beef?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2018)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


----------

